# Blood test results



## Calypso234 (May 11, 2014)

Hi here are the 1st lot of blood test results:

TSH - 4.5, normal range 0.2-4.2
FT4 - 19.3, normal range 12-22
Ferritin - 15, normal range 30-400
Folate - 6.2, normal range 4.6-18.7
Vit B12 - 355, normal range180-900
Vit D not yet back but i have been told it could take up to a week or so.

endo wants to do gastroscopy.

any help on above is welcomed. thankyou


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Ferritin (should be 50 to 100; the closer to 100,the better) 
http://www.thewayup.com/newsletters/081504.htm
(Copy and paste into your browser)

TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin and Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Trab
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/17684583
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Okay, first and foremost; it would be really good if you could keep your posts confined to this one thread. Especially now that you have your results and ranges posted.

When the TSH is high and the FT4 is high, that could indicated that binding, blocking and stimulating antibodies are at work.

Above, see suggested list.

Why is your doc doing a gastroscopy? Have you had an ultra-sound of your thyroid?

Thank you so much for posting your results and ranges so nicely. I did enclose info on that ferritin. It is not unusual for a patient w/autoimmune to have low ferritin and vitamin D.

Hugs,


----------



## Calypso234 (May 11, 2014)

Andros said:


> Ferritin (should be 50 to 100; the closer to 100,the better)
> http://www.thewayup.com/newsletters/081504.htm
> (Copy and paste into your browser)
> 
> ...


Thanks for replying. 

Sorry, did you mean confine everything, even unrelated to lab test results, to this one thread. i misunderstood..

When i last had my antibodies tested (anti-tpo) these were normal. So these are now raised? i will look at info you have kindly provided.

The endo is doing a gastroscopy as she thinks i am gluten intolerant and the gastroscopy is the most definitive test for this. is she wrong?

yes, i had an ultrasound of my thyroid done in march - it was normal.


----------



## Calypso234 (May 11, 2014)

Endo will get back to me within a couple of days about above results.


----------

